# UPDATED PICS



## steveo (Apr 4, 2007)

I still can't make my mind up but I managed a better picture. I think the colours on the back on the first pic are awesome. Comments on species very welcome thanks all.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Compressus or Gibbus.


----------



## steveo (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks 2p2f just been looking at a big gibbus and it seems to have the same gold/yellow ring around its pupil. Gonna check out some more pics.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Deffinantly not a compressus.

Gibbus possibly.

hats with all the gibbus' on the board now? Is that the new fad? haha


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

The fist pic look like compressus to me however the second got yellow dark orange stomach. and the body shape of the fish leading more to Gibbus. IMO I'm no expert I can be wrong on this.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Gibbus. I also have rhom in my mind but doubt it.


----------



## steveo (Apr 4, 2007)

The fish is sill very skittish and it will still only eat feeders. I havent seen much about gibbus's should they be treated similair to a rhomb. Where can I find info on the care of these fish? Any advice greatly appreciated


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Yup. Gibbus are very similar to rhom, so treat it as if it were a rhom. (or is it already? lol).


----------



## steveo (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah theres plenty of current in the tank. I have dimmed the light a bit . I have resorted to putting a hiding place 4" plumbing fitting in there but he is refusing to use it. Want to get him to eat frozen stuff. I think my 4 year old son likes feeding the piranhas too much.


----------



## steveo (Apr 4, 2007)

Busier at this time more members on. Anyone prepared to get off the fence and give me an ID yet????


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

I said it like 6 times lmao. Gibbus.


----------



## steveo (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice1 rocker


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

collection point?

too narrow to be a compressus, also very clear coloring from the gills to the stomach so diffinetly not a gibbus...with that jaw structure im leaning towards S. Rhombeus


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

SNAKEBITE said:


> collection point?
> 
> too narrow to be a compressus, also very clear coloring from the gills to the stomach so diffinetly not a gibbus...with that jaw structure im leaning towards S. Rhombeus


Even if it was brazil would'nt half the people say brazilian rhom too? XD

I thought the same but it looks really sleander and doesnt really have that 'high' back but more..convex so to speak. The green anal fin also kinda made me lean more toward Gibbus.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

granted the 2nd pic is better but you cut off the tail and you used a flash. try getting a clear flank shot without a flash


----------



## steveo (Apr 4, 2007)

Pics without flash . Gotta watch your fingers on those close up shots!! I know it must be very difficult to identify fish especially with my poor camera skills, and seeing the fish in real life would probably help. That said, I really appreciate everyones input.



































Hope these help


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I still stand with my word.* Serra. Gibbus.*


----------



## d851 (Oct 31, 2006)

nice fish mate, i'd agree with 2p2f by saying a gibbus

Not heard about many gibbus in the uk, where did you get him mate ?

daz


----------



## steveo (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks 2p2f I think it may be a gibbus after seeing some of the pics and vids of them recently I did not even know what they were until it was suggested on here.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

According to Frank photo ID...your look like Frank photo of Gibbus.


----------



## steveo (Apr 4, 2007)

d851 said:


> nice fish mate, i'd agree with 2p2f by saying a gibbus
> 
> Not heard about many gibbus in the uk, where did you get him mate ?
> 
> daz


Bought him off a guy in Blackburn for 45quid. I think there is a big LFS in Blackburn where he got it but he was sold it as a brazilian black piranha. Just waiting for him to come out of his shell a bit. Also want him to eat something that is dead for a change.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

i agree, S.gibbus IMO. a nice one at that!


----------



## steveo (Apr 4, 2007)

odyssey said:


> i agree, S.gibbus IMO. a nice one at that!


Glad u like him odyssey do you think it needs fattening up a bit ? And whats with all these uk members coming out of the woodwork all of a sudden?? lol

Yeah I am getting more convinced now. The fish in the pics look a little chunkier than mine but they could be bigger and better fed. thanks mate


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

I knew it.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm in with the majority after the updated pics. S. Gibbus imo.


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

i agree with S. Gibbus


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

Gibbus


----------

